# Need a Paint Color for Kitchen Cabinets



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Go on just about any major paint companys web site and some will have an app so you can down load a picture of your room and change the colors on screen.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just to confirm, the lime green, countertops and appliances stay as is, correct?

Those cabinets look to be in decent shape. Why are you wanting to paint them? Given that you do, do you want them lighter, darker, or the same in reflective light value.

What are the colors of adjoining spaces?


----------



## hollyarnold (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes. Keeping wall color, countertops and appliances. The cabinets are 23 years old and are in bad shape. Look pretty good from far away though. Adjoining wall colors are medium brown-coral color and off white.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Moved to Interior decorating forum.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I pulled pixels from your kitchen photo to get the colors you are keeping from the wall color, flooring and countertop. They are represented by the three swatch columns to the right of the chart below. 

I then substracted some color saturation from the lime green to come up with a hue I think might work well on the cabinets with some new hardware---perhaps a bright polished copper color. As you can see it is a rather nice blue-green. 

Note that although you were not planning to change the kitchen wall color, I think it would add a lot to paint the "soffit" above the cabinets a lighter value of the same color. Right now, I find it too intense. The new value range for the top of the wall is on the far left. 

Obviously I am guessing on transition to coral in the other room. I would be happy to play some more if you have other ideas or can share a pic of that coral color. 

If you like the hues and values shown, use a pixel grabber to get the RGB color code of any. Then go to www.easyrgb.com (a free site), pick a major paint manufacturer a paint color collection, enter the RGB codes, and the system will kick out the names and numbers of the four closest paint chips. 

Then as Joe suggests, you can use the paint company's free visualizer to paint your room virtually if you want. The visualizers are free but you may have to use the version you download to your machine in order to mask off and save your own photo. No big deal. For the Benjamin Moore program you also have to download Adobe Air but it is free too.


----------



## hollyarnold (Oct 30, 2012)

*Thanks*

Wow! Thank you tremendously joecaption & sdsester! I like that middle color green you picked
. I think the cabinets should be green too. One last question...If I go with the color green you picked for the cabinets, do you not think it would be too much green to paint the walls the lighter green? Or do you think it would be better for it all to blend with all the greens? The only orangey color remaining would be the wood floors. 

2nd thought. If the soffit is painted a lighter green then it will look like taller cabinets in a way. Then I could do a copper colored tiled or glass back splash. And do the copper cabinet knobs.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Is your monitor set to 6500K? This is the standard for viewing color and their will be a profile for it in your control panel setting for the monitor. 

I had two reasons for suggesting you paint the top a lighter value of the exact same hue you have under the cabinets. It lessens the intensity of a very strong green and with the darker heavier color under the cabinets I think it will make them look less like they are floating as a band around the room. 

I also like your idea of a new backsplash with some copper colors in it to match new hardware. Maybe some nice glass tiles with copper insets here and there? You could pick up and repeat the copperish tone of the flooring. 

I would still lighten the green color on top of the cabinets though. I have no problem with the lime green color but you have an awful lot of it in small space and I am guessing up against a white ceiling? You will not loose the effect of the color lightening its hue.


----------



## Gaven32 (Nov 2, 2012)

Your Kitchen Cabinets color is right, wood color is the best color for cabinets you should change your wall color its not match with your cabinet color. White wall color would be perfect here or any one light color according to your choice.
aged care queensland


----------



## Rono8582 (Oct 18, 2011)

We have similar and painted old as sin cabinets "Tudor brown" from BM. Two costs and new hardware and amazing.


----------

